# capsises-a cautionary tale



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

have helped 3 unfortunates..even experienced ones...

can happen in the blink of an eye..

panic as you cannot pick up all that falls down and sinks,unlike on the footpath

and speeding boats nearby and choppy washing machine waves

if it ain't tied on,strapped down,you still may lose it...

try never to be alone ...as i can't right the vessel...you,wet,tired,worried about gear n speeding boats,choppy seas,eyes agog,soakily slowed down you got to get upright-it ain't pleasant nor easy...travel light maybe a good idea


----------

